# Is it OK to shim a gib with aluminum?



## AndySomogyi (May 27, 2021)

Finally got all the ways, dovetails all scraped in. I shimmed the backside of the column gib with brass, works nicely.

I need to shim the other two gibs, and I have some aluminum this exact size I can glue on. But not sure if that would cause any issues, as alu had a higher thermal expansion coefficient than cast iron or brass . These would be .050 and 0.080 thick. Ha ha, yeah, I scraped off A LOT just to get the wallows out of the factory angle grinder finished parts here.


----------



## Eddyde (May 28, 2021)

My concern is if it isn't shim stock the aluminum might have more variation in thickness. But I suppose that's easy to check.


----------



## AndySomogyi (May 28, 2021)

I’m going to scrape them anyway, so exact shape isn’t important. I’ll need to scrape both front and back sides of the gibs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eddyde (May 28, 2021)

In that case, I don't see why it wouldn't work. I doubt the thermal expansion would be an issue with such a small thickness, unless you are expecting drastic temperature changes.


----------



## AndySomogyi (May 28, 2021)

I was thinking more in the length, but I’m pretty sure the epoxy is tolerant of a small amount of shear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eddyde (May 28, 2021)

You could cut it into 2-3 sections.


----------

